# Tom Boonen practially nekkid!



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, in bathing trunks, at least.

http://foto.nieuwsblad.be/6788234867


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the eye candy....YUMMY!!:thumbsup:


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow, boy is losin' some hair big time.

I'd still hit it, though.


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

I'd hit it :ciappa:

(actually, would rather hit myself)


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

vonteity said:


> Wow, boy is losin' some hair big time.
> 
> I'd still hit it, though.


LOL...women are funny when they act like dogs.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

He should keep his clothes on - he looks bigger in them.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

:yesnod: :arf: Deeeelicious. :thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Alberto looks not much bigger or smaller than me. Hey, I ain't that skinny!!

I can't believe I clicked on this thread. :mad2: DoH!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't get it. I mean he's just OK. Really people, Tom Boonen this, Tom Boonen that.

As for me, give me a Spaniard.  

Uz, why _do_ you boys insist on invading our treehouse? Is it something like peeking in the girls' locker room? Tee hee, Tee hee?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

But look at his wife!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

iliveonnitro said:


> But look at his wife!


No way!! He's not married. Don't scare us like that!


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

thats disgusting you should be banned for posting that:nonod:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I don't get it. I mean he's just OK. Really people, Tom Boonen this, Tom Boonen that.
> 
> As for me, give me a Spaniard.
> 
> Uz, why _do_ you boys insist on invading our treehouse? Is it something like peeking in the girls' locker room? Tee hee, Tee hee?


Boys are allowed!


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it just me or does it look like Boonen is balding? Too many testosterone injections?

Also, Ms. Boonen is hot.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

That second photo: Right click, save as, edit, crop!  

He looks so scrawny in the other photos. But he's forgiven. :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Kawboy8 said:


> LOL...women are funny when they act like dogs.


We're all like that deep down- it's just that some of us aren't afraid to say so  

And yeah, I'd hit it until the wheels fell off :aureola:


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

he has a girlfriend who's like twelve. a well-developed twelve, but, still.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Ha ha he is balding!

/same as me :lol:


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

the_rydster said:


> Ha ha he is balding!
> 
> /same as me :lol:


laugh if you will.
but, to paraphrase Fitzgerald, the hawt are different from you and me.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bill said:


> laugh if you will.
> but, to paraphrase Fitzgerald, the hawt are different from you and me.


. . .yes, they are hawter.


----------

